# What muscle groups do you train together?



## welbeck

I was talking to my best friend about training, we have both been "at it" for a long time but never train together as we like to train at different times. He was asking how I was going as I'd had a couple of weeks of due to a sore throat and mentioned I'd changed my routine around a little, I used to train chest+triceps, shoulders+biceps, legs+back 3 days on 1 off but had changed to chest+triceps, shoulders on their own then back and biceps with the occasional legs day as I'm doing a lot of cycling for cardio, saying that I thought back and biceps went together better as they were "pull" exercises and chest, shoulders, triceps were "push", he argued that I should be doing chest biceps as it's more of a balanced workout but as I see it his muscles don't get a proper rest. I know there's never really a right or wrong way of training it's what suits the individual can anybody tell me if I've had the wrong end of the stick for the last 20 years?


----------



## GreedyBen

Most people seem to follow the push/pull/legs

i.e chest & tris/back&bi's/legs.

I do this sort of but with a shoulder and a separate arm day.


----------



## 1010AD

your right in training chest with triceps as most chest exercise will use the triceps as a secondary muscle like wise with back and biceps that's why most people put them together but that's not to say you have to train this way as you may feel you get better results training opposite way round I'd say it's what suits you best


----------



## ADZ7

Agree with you with chest/tri . Back/bi. Shoulders/neck. Legs


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Mon - chest/tri's

Wed - Back/hamstrings

Fri - Shoulders/bi's

Mon - Legs/calves


----------



## engllishboy

Shoulders/Chest/Triceps

Back and Biceps

Legs

aka Push/Pull/Legs


----------



## GShock

Readyandwaiting said:


> Mon - chest/tri's
> 
> Wed - Back/hamstrings
> 
> Fri - Shoulders/bi's
> 
> Mon - Legs/calves


Im doing this with a rest day, is there any point in pre-exhausting bi's and tri's before training chest and shoulders ? ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

GShock said:


> Im doing this with a rest day, is there any point in pre-exhausting bi's and tri's before training chest and shoulders ? ?


You mean train triceps first and then chest? and train biceps first and then shoulders?


----------



## welbeck

GShock said:


> Im doing this with a rest day, is there any point in pre-exhausting bi's and tri's before training chest and shoulders ? ?


That was my thoughts exactly


----------



## AK-26

ADZ7 said:


> Agree with you with chest/tri . Back/bi. Shoulders/neck. Legs


how d'ya work out neck?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

AK-26 said:


> how d'ya work out neck?


Traps?

Or the neck specifically?


----------



## pete g

Am I the only 1 that trains bi's with chest and tri's with back? Lol


----------



## Robbie

pete g said:


> Am I the only 1 that trains bi's with chest and tri's with back? Lol


Nope, I do too


----------



## Matt 1

Chest and triceps

Legs and Abs

Back, shoulders and biceps


----------



## animal adam

Chest/tri's

Back/bi's

Off

Shoulders/abs

Legs


----------



## eezy1

chest/bis

shoulders/traps

back/tris or legs/tris


----------



## Rick89

depends on mood

someday every muscle gets hit to a certain degree other weeks upper then lower x two workout a week

sometimes back gets hit 3-4 days a week, lol


----------



## dtlv

For me the answer to this question very much depends what I'm training for and which muscles are priority at the time.

The typical PPL routine, or any routine which puts tris with pecs and bi's with back I find good for strength but not so good for building my arms and delts - when spending a long time training this way (six months or so) my arms always start to more and more noticeably lag in size.

To get my arms and delts to grow bodybuilding style, they seem to need to be hit fresh and away from being prexhausted from indirect training... so for me its bodyparts trained as functional complexes (chest, front and side delts, triceps...back, biceps, traps, rear delts...quads, hams, calves, core) for general strength, but for bodybuilding separation of those muscles into a split routine seems to work best.


----------



## Ste7n

I've done both before and personally thought my triceps looked/sized better doing them on non chest days...

ie Monday= Chest/Shoulders,

Wednesday= Legs/Biceps

Friday= Back/Triceps

So i can relate to your mate op, though i alway's mixed it up a bit, personally thought i couldn't give my all into triceps after heavy bench press etc...


----------



## PHMG

tris and bis only. Figure if i train them all separate, i can induce more fat burn from the extra effort and focus more on each muscle group.


----------



## 19072

it really depends like week i decided to try push exercises i done

push press 5x5

seated military 3x8

flat bench press 5x5

incline press 3x8

cgbp 3x8

dips 4x10

fuking loved it. granted it took some time to complete it as i had a guy to show exercises to etc..


----------



## atlant1s

Robbie said:


> Nope, I do too


X3


----------



## dtlv

atlant1s said:


> X3


x 4 when training with a bodybuilding focus, or even just a separate day for arms


----------



## shane278

Chest/Tri's

Back/Bi's

Legs?shoulders


----------



## AK-26

Readyandwaiting said:


> Traps?
> 
> Or the neck specifically?


neck specifically, i do traps as it is and at times feel as if neck is getting the workout as well, but i was wondering how you do neck specifically if any of you guys do.


----------



## AK-26

chest & triceps

back & biceps

shoulders, traps & abs

legs on their own


----------



## lolik

chest/biceps

Legs

Shoulders/triceps/calves

Back/rear delts/abs


----------



## Lockon

Monday: Chest & Triceps

Tuesday: Legs

Wed: REST!

Thursday: shoulders and traps

Friday: back and biceps

Sat Sun: Rest


----------



## Mara

Mon - Back/Abs

Tues - Bi's/Tri's

Wed - Day off

Thurs - Chest/Abs

Fri - Shoulders/Legs


----------

